# Flute notes



## Nana

I've playing on flute since october. I can play two christmas carols, "only time" by Enya, begin of "Hallelujah" and obviously Titanic theme. Do you know any easy songs? I need a notes in c-major and with easy passage of notes.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Beethoven's Ode To Joy is very easy. Also, Amazing Grace is simple and always manages to sound good.


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

If you'd like to try something modern, I have attempted to learn the theme music of the Pirates of the Caribbean films.
Quite easy on the flute, and sounds great too.
Good luck! :tiphat:


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Nana said:


> I've playing on flute since october. I can play two christmas carols, "only time" by Enya, begin of "Hallelujah" and obviously Titanic theme. Do you know any easy songs? I need a notes in c-major and with easy passage of notes.


Well, two omnipresent ones are "Twinkle Twinkle Little Star" which is very easy (and, if I'm not mistaken, based on a French song "Ah! vous dirai-je maman") and "Happy Birthday".


----------

